# Asus VG278HE



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

taugt der oben genannte Bildschirm zum Spielen was ?

Brauche ihn nur zum Spielen in 2D, Nvidia Vision will ich nicht. Liegt dem Monitor ein Display Port Kabel bei ?

Wird das Bild durch den erhöhten Pixelabstand im Vergleich zu einem 24 Zoll merklich unschärfer ?

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei fast allen 27 zöllern sieht man den Pixelabstand. Deswegen wird allgemein gesagt das 1920x1080 auf 27 Zoll einfach nur
Und ja, es stimmt auch.

Ich hatte vor 2+ Jahren mir einen Asus Ve278q angeschafft der 27 Zoll ist mit Full Hd Auflösung. Absolut keine Pixelabstände zu sehen wegen (AktiveMatrix <--- bin mir nicht sichter ob es daran liegt) trotz *Pixelabstand : *0.311mm.
Aktiv-Matrix-Display

Nun habe ich einen VG278HE. Man kann echt sagen, gleiches Bild/Panel wie mein alter Ve278q mit mehr Frames durch 120/144 Hz ohne Tearing + alles läuft flüssiger/geschmeidiger.
Und auch der He hat AktivMatrix. *Kannst 5 cm vor der Flimmer stehen und siehst keinen Pixel* !!!!!!

Ich garantiere dir, wenn du die Farben richtig eingestellt bekommst, wie auch den Konstrast + Helligkeit, was eh subjektiv ist und für viele nicht leicht ist, willst du ihn für nichts mehr eintauschen ausser gegen einen gleichwertigen mit höherer Auglösung. Dafür brauchst du dann aber beim spielen mal eben 2-3 Karten um mit der Maximalen Auflösung + Max Settings auf die gleichen Frames zu kommen wie mit Full HD.
Wenn die Frames tief fallen, egal bei welcher Glotze, ist das nur Kotze !


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir

also kannst du mir den empfehlen ? 

Im PCGH Test schnitt er ja gut ab und soll zum Spielen geeignet sein.

Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 Hertz so deutlich ?

Hab da noch was gelesen dass die Ausleuchtung nicht gut sein soll.


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Zum zocken Ideal wegen 144 Hz.
Man spürt sofort einen Unterschied und danach will man gar nicht mehr mit 60 Hz spielen.

Clouding kann ich auch nicht feststellen.
Man sieht leichte Lichthöfe am Rand beim schwarzen Hintergrund.


----------



## Imbattable (5. Dezember 2012)

Jeder LCD-Monitor, den du heute kaufen kannst ist ein Aktiv-Matrix-Display, das hat mit dem ASUS-Monitor erst mal nichts zu tun. Ob du die Pixel siehst oder nicht ist rein subjektiv, das kann dir kein anderer, so begeistert er auch von seinem Monitor ist, sagen. 

Bei dem System in deiner Signatur kannst du auch über einen höher auflösenden 27"-er nachdenken. Musst halt abwägen ob dir 120 Hz oder mehr Auflösung (gibt leider keine 120 Hz 2560x1440 27"er) wichtiger ist, vor allem wenn du kein 3D verwenden willst.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Dezember 2012)

zum zocken ist der ASUS VG278HE mit 144hertz sehr gut geeignet, ich denke der monitor würde sich über gtx 670 sli sehr freuen, vorallem in BF3.


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> zum zocken ist der ASUS VG278HE mit 144hertz sehr gut geeignet, ich denke der monitor würde sich über gtx 670 sli sehr freuen, vorallem in BF3.



West. Du brauchst noch nichtmal Sli/crossf. Die Schwankungen merkt man gar nicht. erst wenns unter 58-57 Fps kommt.Das Bild bleibt gleich ob 144 oder runter auf 90-80... und das ohne Tearing.
Das wo PCGH ein Video von gemacht hat vom HE (Seitenränder Boden Schauen), daß mache ich schon seit 10 Jahren mit etlichen röhrendingern wie auch LED/Lcd's. 100Hz - 100Fps Röhre= Lag. 75-85 perfekt. Beim Led muss man schon konstant 60 halten um das zu vermeiden was aber unmöglich ist bei BF3. Auch wenn man es mit der Zeit nicht mehr soo merkt weil man sich an alles gewöhnt. Beim HE siehts anders aus was echt Krass ist. Da fallen Frames und man merkt es 0. Live Demo mit 2 Moni BF3, da schaut keiner mehr auf den mit 60 fps. Das Bild ist auch anders, wenn man läuft.
Das ist einfach eine tolle Erfindung.

@Imbattable
Für 
3D interssiert sich der thread ersteller aber nicht.
Hatte einen Iyama G2773Hs, da sah man jeden Pixel z.b.
Wenn jeder Lcd/Led ActivMatrix hat und das der Grund dafür ist dann würden sich auch nicht soviele beschweren beim 27er mit HD. Definitiv sieht man beim Asus Ve278q wie auch bei hE keine Pixel. Egal wie schlecht oder gut die Augen sind.

*Edit: http://www.chip.de/produkte/Iiyama-ProLite-G2773HS_55620956.html also doch, an AktivMatrix liegts nicht. Dann halt überarbeitetes PANEL von Asus bzw Samsung. Weil Asus unteranderm Samsung Panels verbaut und nur ihr Label draufklatschen.*


----------



## Imbattable (5. Dezember 2012)

Imbattable schrieb:
			
		

> [...]vor allem wenn du kein 3D verwenden willst.





Nyuki schrieb:


> @Imbattable
> Für
> 3D interssiert sich der thread ersteller aber nicht.
> Hatte einen Iyama G2773Hs, da sah man jeden Pixel z.b.
> Wenn jeder Lcd/Led ActivMatrix hat und das der Grund dafür ist dann würden sich auch nicht soviele beschweren beim 27er mit HD. Definitiv sieht man beim Asus Ve278q wie auch bei hE keine Pixel. Egal wie schlecht oder gut die Augen sind.



Lesekompetenz?

LCD muss nicht LED heißen (das bedeutet, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die durch die Farbkristalle "farbig gemacht wird", mit LEDs und nicht mit CCFLs (Kaltlichtkathoden) erzeugt wird.) Active Matrix bedeutet, dass jeder Bildpunkt durch einen eigenen Transistor angesteuert wird und nicht wie bei einem Passiv-Matrix-Display durch eine Zeilen- und Spaltenweise Spannung, die im Kreuzungspunkt die Polarisation des Kristalls direkt ohne einen Transistor ansteuert (was du wüsstest, wenn du den von dir selbst verlinkten wikipedia-Artikel durchgelesen hättest). Das hat damit, ob man die Pixel sieht oder nicht, nichts zu tun.

Und mit Aussagen wie "Definitiv sieht man [...] keine Pixel" wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Es gibt durchaus Menschen, denen eine Pixeldichte von 108 statt 81 ppi auffällt. Mir wäre das zu wenig im Vergleich zu meinen momentanen 100 ppi bei 1600x1200 auf 20". 

@OP: Versuche mal wenn möglich, den Monitor deiner Wahl im Betrachtungsabstand und mit der Raumausleuchtung wie du ihn verwenden willst auszuprobieren, aka. bestell ihn dir und schick ihn zurück, wenn er nicht taugt. Da 120 Hz ja momentan der Heilige Gral für Bildschirme sein soll, kannst du dir so am besten selbst ein Bild machen. Falls es dein Budget zulässt, würde ich als Vergleich auch einen 1440p 27"er mitbestellen (der DELL U2317HM oder HP ZR2740w oder ASUS PB278Q sollen ganz ordentlich sein).


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Der, der den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 nicht erkennt, hat definitiv Augenkrebs.
und
"Und mit Aussagen wie "Definitiv sieht man [...] keine Pixel" wäre ich  auch vorsichtig. Es gibt durchaus Menschen, denen eine Pixeldichte von  108 statt 81 ppi auffällt. Mir wäre das zu wenig im Vergleich zu meinen  momentanen 100 ppi bei 1600x1200 auf 20"."

Ich habe nach dem Iiyama mehr als 20 leuten den Ve und He vorgeführt. Keiner konnte die Pixelabstände erkennen, wie auch jeder konnte den unterschied zwischen 120und60 erkennen und das sofort mit ganz großen Augen. Das ist eine Top Quote !
Ich kann dir den HE nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, 

also ich glaube ich teste den Asus mal. Habe jetzt im Moment einen Samsung P2450 

und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden, gutes Bild kein Schlieren. Gibts auch einen Samsung mit 27 Zoll 120 Hertz der

empfehlenswert wäre ? Lohnt sich bei Mindfactory die Pixelprüfung oder ist die Chance gering dass er keine Pixelfehler hat ?


----------



## Nyuki (5. Dezember 2012)

Ok, mein letzter Beitrag dazu^^

Du hast ja nach dem HE gefragt. Da ich einen habe kann ich dir halt mein Emfpinden dir weitergeben. Ob du genau so beeindruckt sein wirst, daß weiß keiner. 

Ich kann dir wie Imb. keinen von denen vorschlagen da ich die anderen nie vor Gesicht bekommen habe + es kommt nur 120+ Hz in Frage (rest in in meinen Augen Shit). Er auch nicht doch vermittelt sie ohne Grund trotzdem, obwohl es nur um HE ging.
Bei Mf bestelle ich nie wieder und ich habe mehr Sachen dort gekauft und wieder zurückgeschickt wie fast kein anderer.

Muss du wissen. 
Viel Glück


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Gut danke dir, dann wirds wohl der Asus zurückschicken kann ich ihn ja immer noch.

Was ist den mit Mf ? Hab dort noch nie bestellt aber gesehen dass die ganz gute Preise haben.


----------



## Westcoast (6. Dezember 2012)

Mindfactory ist zwar sehr preiswert, aber bei einem defekt dauert die reklamation sehr lange und man hat eventuell viel ärger. da ist amazon am besten.


----------



## cflies (6. Dezember 2012)

Seit gestern habe ich auch einen HE und habe den Kauf nicht bereut.
Schon der erste Test mit Counterstrike war überzeugend,
als ich aber einen alten Spielstand von Crysis rausgekramt habe,
war ich begeistert von der Bildruhe und der Farbwiedergabe.
Es war, als wenn ich ein anderes Spiel zocke.
Der alte Asus 22  Zoll hatte nur 1680 x1050 Pixel,dabei aber nur theoretisch eine höhere Pixeldichte.
Ich kann den HE empfehlen, auch wenn über 400€ viel Geld ist,wenn man 3d nicht nutzt.
Aber wer weiß, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. Dezember 2012)

Also danke für eure Meinungen, ich bestelle jetzt einfach bei Amazon den HE.

Eine Frage hätt ich noch : Kann der Asus HE die 144 Hz auch Digital darstellen,

denn auf der Asus Seite steht digital nur 85 hz und 144 hz Analog ?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2012)

> Eine Frage hätt ich noch : Kann der Asus HE die 144 Hz auch Digital darstellen,


Damit du 144Hz nutzen kannst, solltest du ein Dual DVI-D Kabel oder ein DisplayPort-Kabel verwenden. 
Mit HDMI klappt das nicht.


----------

